# Marble kitten



## bluemilk

There's a stray kitten that's been hanging around a friend's house. It's...dark is the best description,with yellow-orange marbling. My friend might take him/her in. If not,maybe...:luv I've taken in 4 strays so far,all of them when I had Percy. Dolly was a little grey kitten,Samwise was a tabby,and Zeke and Cody were 2 country cats who wound up in the city. Of course,I know I'd have to have this newcomer screened for feline leukemia before I intro him to Robin.


----------



## Marcia

Coloring sounds like a dilute calico or tortoise shell. Look these up and see if they descriptions fit.


----------

